# Some Gear I Snagged at a Decent Price



## Carmel (May 17, 2008)

I'm not entirely sure it all works-- that was the stipulation the seller put forth. I figured it wouldn't hurt to try. I figured at the time, that I'd like to get into photography, perhaps learn to use manual cameras.

Here's a list of the things that I got

An Orvis Camera Bag

(I hope I got these descriptions right)

Cameras

Canon A-1
Canon EXee QL
Canon Canonet QL19 with Original Casing.
Lenses

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]45mm f/1.9 Canon lens[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]50mm f/1.8 Canon lens X 2[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]80-200mm Promaster Lens
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]28mm promaster f/2.8 lens[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]100-300mm f/5.6 lens[/FONT]
External Flashes

Canon Speedlite 244T
Kalimar sdz-56
I also got 10 different filters, by Tiffen, Hoya, Kalt and Canon. There were a few other nicknacks as well. 

It all seems to be in working order-- nothing is falling off or missing. Nothing is cracked (Except for one filter) or scratched. It's really dusty though, like it's been sitting in an attic for some time. I think if I wanted to start using them, I'd have to get them cleaned. 

Do you guys think that they are worth spending the money on getting them professionally cleaned?


----------



## nealjpage (May 17, 2008)

What'd you pay?

And, no, I probably wouldn't get a CLA on any of them unless you find a specific problem.


----------



## Mitica100 (May 18, 2008)

The A1 is a lovely advanced 35mm SLR, I had two of them and they are indeed wonderful to work with.

If you're talking about cleaning the camera(s), better let a specialist do it. If you're talking about the filters, go ahead and use lens cleaning fluid and microfiber. Wipe gently, no force needed when cleaning and always go in spiral from the center (of the filter) out.


----------



## Carmel (May 18, 2008)

nealjpage said:


> What'd you pay?
> 
> And, no, I probably wouldn't get a CLA on any of them unless you find a specific problem.



Plus shipping, around a $100.00


----------



## nealjpage (May 18, 2008)

Carmel said:


> Plus shipping, around a $100.00



Sounds like a good deal! :thumbup:


----------

